# Should i go pin or a circle?



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

jimmybassin said:


> I'm shooting winter 5 sport league this year and as of right now using a viper 1 3/8" 8x scope with a .19 green pin and think of going to just a circle with no pin. I'm shooting between 298-299 with 40-47 x's and would like to step it up. Any suggestion more be great, thanks james


I vote for circle, but then I'm biased.... I don't think I'd go over 4X


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I went from a dot to a circle and it defenitaly worked for me ...


----------



## NC_BuckStalker (Feb 16, 2010)

What about both? The circle with a dot. I'm getting ready to go from an up pin to that.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Just today I went from a small dot to a big dot. Worked great, on the vegas face it just covers the yellow/9 ring.


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

i thought about trying just a dot, i'm using a #3 clarifier now and can really see the pin or a circle real well so maybe a small black dot just for some sort of a reference point might work


----------



## Arrowsprayer (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought about trying to find a circle that would set right on the line that seperates the white and blue. Not liking the up pin right at this minute


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

What color dots or circles do you guys use?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Being "a little older" I need a bright dot due to need for reading glasses. Places like Louisville are very dark, show room in Vegas, I went to the Specialty Archery battery dot. It will sit in the x ring extemely well. I do shoot for them, but don't sponsor anything I don't love. I shoot a 4x Specialty lens and a 2 clarifier. Try a circle and a dot, find what you like and stick with it. Changing tends to be an excuse for poor form and TP


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

where do u get the dots from?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know you tell us what you need to use. Nobody knows what works best for you as an aiming point but you. I can't use a circle, a dot is fine as is a pin. But a bare lens also works for me.

I don't know how your using a .19 fiber with that much power. Usually when your using that much power you need a much bigger aiming point.


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

I use a circle well 3 colors green black and orange they work on all tagerts, indoors and outdoors. It works best for me 20 plus years now.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sentinalonfire said:


> where do u get the dots from?


Heres what I use

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=2732


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

NC_BuckStalker said:


> What about both? The circle with a dot. I'm getting ready to go from an up pin to that.


both is what 1 use


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I've had good luck with a circle but everyone has to decide for themselves what works best.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Circle !

When i started out years ago i just had a dot, then i went to the dot and a circle, and for about the last year i've been using just the circle, most people say you need to focus on the "X" or whtever you are aiming at and with the dot or pin you usually end up trying to look around the dot or pin to be able to focus on the "X", so with just the circle you can look straight through the centre of the lens and focus exactly where you want to hit.

Woody


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

whatever works best for you.It is deffinitely personal choice.I use small dot for indoors and bigger dot for outdoors and it works great for me


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Arrowsprayer said:


> I thought about trying to find a circle that would set right on the line that seperates the white and blue. Not liking the up pin right at this minute


you'll be more relaxed if the circle allows you to see all of the white and a halo of blue. if it's exactly on the line, you will spend too much mental effort trying to keep it lined up.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

avid3d said:


> you'll be more relaxed if the circle allows you to see all of the white and a halo of blue. if it's exactly on the line, you will spend too much mental effort trying to keep it lined up.


NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD!,, Why in the world would you ever cover up what you want to be looking at?????


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Circle


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

you should try them and decide which one is best for you. imho nobody can decide such things for you.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I looked into the True Spot double lens system while in Vegas and it was freakin' amazing. No pin,spot or circle for me soon!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

mw31 said:


> Heres what I use
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=2732


$12 for a couple of stickers?!


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

I use a black dot. It covers most of the white. It works for me. If you can see white all the way around the dot, the arrow is in the X. I have never tried a ring but I can see how that would work for some people too.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

circle then you will quite aiming and will be able to focuse just on the x rather on the pin


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

super* said:


> circle then you will quite aiming and will be able to focuse just on the x rather on the pin


I agree, i can relax and see the X clearly with a circle even tho i have a X hair with it, its been the best ive tried yet vision wise, it makes no sence to cover up what it is you want to hit!


----------



## deerfrenzy (Dec 9, 2007)

That's why I'm glad i go on archery talk.the guys r great for all the inputs they have and u just decide which is best for u. ...........good luck with your shooting, no matter what make it fun. ....Dan


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

last year was my first year of field and I shot and up pin .19, I was thinking of experimenting with a dot this year


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check out the twin view or X view at Britesite.Us
I think the dot in a circle takes up to much real estate


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i read this wrong I thought you were talking about field shooting, I shoot a dot for indoor thats takes up the 10 an 9. Workds well for me


----------

